# Pain near belly button



## madam

So, im well into my TWW...

as the title says since this afternoon i have been having pain (it is a uncomfy feeling) in or near my belly button (can't quite figure out where abouts it is!), does anyone know what this is? is it a preg symptom or something else?? i have never felt anything like this before.

thanks ladies:flower:

madam xxx


----------



## wannabmamma

oh im the same hun! where in your cycle are you? i had the pain around my bellybutton and then it shot up my belly


----------



## madam

hey im prob about 8 - 9dpo...

ooo i hope its a good sign and nothing bad...

good luck to you:)

anyone else??

xxx


----------



## wannabmamma

good luck to you too, im 5 DPO


----------



## madam

anyone else??


----------



## Mrs_smith

im 5 dpo and have like a tugging feeling in my tummy thats last quite a while then goes and then appears again


----------



## kitkat3885

Last AF was 4-17,so far,no signs of her coming,which is a good thing!!! I o'd 4-30 according to my calender,cp is high,soft,wet,and closed,have lots of thick white creamy cm,bf noticed my areolas darkening,been having severe hb,headaches,and backaches,hot and cold flashes,high bbt,fatigue,increased saliva,sensitive nipples,mildly tender bbs..so,well see what happens! Fx for everybody,good luck,and tons of baby dust to us all!!!!


----------



## kitkat3885

kitkat3885 said:


> Last AF was 4-17,so far,no signs of her coming,which is a good thing!!! I o'd 4-30 according to my calender,cp is high,soft,wet,and closed,have lots of thick white creamy cm,bf noticed my areolas darkening,been having severe hb,headaches,and backaches,hot and cold flashes,high bbt,fatigue,increased saliva,sensitive nipples,mildly tender bbs..so,well see what happens! Fx for everybody,good luck,and tons of baby :dust: to us all!!!!

Forgot to add that I have pain around my bellbutton also,it comes and goes!


----------



## tiffanie79

I had this pain it was mild 9 and 10 dpo. Laying in bed last night it got worse, I don't know how long it lasted because I finally fell asleep. Woke up to a BFP though. I am not sure if it is an actual symptom but it could be :) Good Luck and Baby Dust to everyone xx


----------



## kitkat3885

Wooohooo!!!! Congrats tiffanie!!! :hug:


----------



## shaerichelle

Girls I had the same thing on and off for over a week!:) GL


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I've had this same pain, but it tends to move around though. Belly button today, left side tommorow.....sometimes it's dull and crampy....others its sharp and stabby....I'm only 9dpo today and am almost losing my mind!!!!

Grrrrrreat symptoms kitkat :thumbup:....and congrats on that :bfp: tiffanie!

Good luck everyone....thanks for the thread Madam :D


----------



## madam

hey girls

thanks for the replies:) first of all congrats to tiffanie, wooohoo for that BFP...

ok, so i woke up this morning and the pain has gone, i do still have a niggling feeling down there though, just around my belly button....

i'll let you girls know my progress:)

good luck to all and keep me posted...

babydust to everyone...xx


----------



## schnoodle

congrats tiffanie, it def can be a sign though hun good luck x


----------



## HopefulHeidi

Just to confirm to you ladies, that I spoke to my sis-in-law today just to make sure I had given you the right info lol. Anyway, she says what I said was correct and from time to time she would feel a tugging sensation behind her belly button. She is almost 14 weeks pregnant.
:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## madam

aw thanks for the reply hun:)

good luck to all.

xx


----------



## Titi

Hi-I had what felt like ov pains near my left ovary at 4pdo and then the next few days a burny dull sensation about 3 inches below my belly button in the center-but no tugging feelings. Changed yesterday & today back to the ov like pain. :shrug:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Great seeing you here, Titi :friends:. I've also had those o like pains this cycle. I wonder what our bodies are up to! Good luck this cycle, hun!!!

Good luck to all of us in the 2ww. I pray we all get those :baby: this cycle!!


----------



## madam

yeh i hope so too:)

sending loads of babydust to all you ladies.....xx


----------



## schnoodle

o wonder if we are a lot more sensitive to our bodies cos were ttc? do you think we would notive these things if we werent actively trying???


----------



## emilyandkai

schnoodle said:


> o wonder if we are a lot more sensitive to our bodies cos were ttc? do you think we would notive these things if we werent actively trying???


You know i don't think we would!
My first wasn't planned and I had no symptoms till after I got bfp, i couldnt belivie I was preg. 
Looking back I think if we had have been 'trying' I would have been alot more aware of my body and maybe noticed stuff!


----------



## madam

i agree with emilyandkai...


----------



## ttc_tasha

yeah i totally agree - before we started trying i wasnt even aware of my cycle??! i didnt know when af was due or anything!! id never taken any notice before. i didnt know about ovulation...i didnt know anything!! x


----------



## schnoodle

same here i try and think of that when i over-obsess!


----------



## madam

i think i have stopped obsessing over SS as i have been let down month after month:( just going with the flow now:) i have to say though i am not a POAS addict at all, which defo helps as i don't think i could cope with seeing BFN's all the time, hopefully we will get our BFP's girls! we have to stay positive:)...

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You and me both, Madam.....I am definitely NOT a POAS addict! I think getting AF is less a slap in the face than that awful :bfn: (*shudder*). I really pray we all get :bfp:s this cycle! Wouldnt' that just be fab :D

:friends:


----------



## schnoodle

i agree i hate testing i cant take the upset of a bfn x


----------



## ttc_tasha

me neither... :( im starting to feel sad thinkin about it...at least this time nxt week ill know...hopefully....fingers crossed we all get BFP ++++++ xx


----------



## schnoodle

you having symptoms sweetie x


----------



## ttc_tasha

me? yeah but i think its in my head...the past 4 days iv had really bad headaches...i used to suffer from migraines wen i was on the pill...but headaches are awful, feels like someones just punching me in the temple repeatedly! i cant sleep, if i do fall asleep i have weird dreams which wake me up again and then i cant get back to sleep...i keep getting hot and stuffy....i have pains in my lower tummy, and i keep getting a weird shooting pain, never had it before?...heartburn....increased appetite...i dont however feel sick and i dont have sore bbs??! i keep getting a dizzy head on but im thinkin its the headaches....think im just reading way too much into it...but i hope not :) :) :) :) xx


----------



## Sumaspikey

It's natural to only get some symptoms, not everyone gets morning sickness for example, so just getting a couple at the moment has gotta be a good sign! xx


----------



## ttc_tasha

im hopeful this month :) i found this website by googling my symptoms...i just typed in headaches, increased appetite, heartburn etc and it directed me to a thread on here - wen i read through the whole of the thread turned out that the member had all the same symptoms as me and is now expecting....but i dont want to get my hopes up too much...i do that quite a lot lol x


----------



## schnoodle

good luck angel xx


----------



## madam

good luck everyone...:)


----------



## ttc_tasha

aww this site is amazing..i feel like crying haha...im sooo happy i found you girlies and i dont have to go through the tww wait for the 12th time alone :) thnx ladiesss xxx


----------



## schnoodle

awww *group hug*!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

The waterworks could be a symptom ttc_tasha :winkwink:

This is my 18th cycle, and I am feeling so hopeful!!! I pray we all get those :bfp:!!!

:hug:


----------



## schnoodle

aw sweetie hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## madam

aww:) cycle 15 for me...its good to stay positive:)


----------



## schnoodle

god girls and im struggling already with 4. sorry girls i feel bad now. hope ALL of us get our bfps soon x


----------



## ttc_tasha

yeyyy, i feel happy today lets all stay positive girliesss :) xx


----------



## madam

aww schnoodle don't feel bad...i have plenty of PMA :) just the day AF comes i am in tears otherwise i am happy:) xx

i read your other posts schnoodle everything sounds good, fx'd for a lovely BFP. xx


----------



## ttc_tasha

aww schnoodle....dont be silly!! i wish i found this site after 4 months of ttc! im happy i found it, we can give each other tips n stuff and help each other...i cant believe its took me this long to find it :) you've given me great advice schnoodle thnk huni pieee xxxx


----------



## schnoodle

thats ok sweets, i just feel a bot selfish now... sortry if iv upset anyone girlies x


----------



## ttc_tasha

aww how can you upset anyone babe, we're all in the same boat...we'll help each other out as much as possible :) like i sed i wish i found this site earlier :) you've been a BIG help!

Big hugsss xxxx


----------



## schnoodle

xxxxxx


----------



## kitkat3885

Hey girls,just wanted to let yall know temptation got the best of me,I tested yesterday and got a :bfp: gl to all fx and lots of baby :dust:!!!!


----------



## schnoodle

congrats hun xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats kitkat!

Roll in mooore of 'em :bfp:s :dance:


----------



## madam

congrats kitkat3885 :happydance: :) what symptoms did you have?

@ schnoodle: awww babe don't worry, as ttc_tasha sed, we are all in the same boat...and its a good job we can i help each other out...

anyone else have anymore symptoms??

xx


----------



## schnoodle

i just feel a bit sick this morning last night i was so bloated it hurted x


----------



## madam

aww hope its a good sign:)

yesterday i was feeling sooo tired at work just wanted to go sleep! this morning my lower back hurts x


----------



## charliekitty

madam said:


> aww hope its a good sign:)
> 
> yesterday i was feeling sooo tired at work just wanted to go sleep! this morning my lower back hurts x

Im at work now and feel like i could go to sleep!!! and i have really bad back ache today, hope its a good sign for us!! =D

:dust:

xxxx


----------



## madam

hope so! i have been waiting to see those pink lines for 15 cycles now...lets hope i see them this month:) 

i hope everone gets the BFP they have been longing for...xx


----------



## schnoodle

i have a bit of backache too. no sharp implantation cramps of ib or sickness or sore boobs though


----------



## ttc_tasha

good luck schnoodleee :) sounds positive! I have nothing today :( im getting bloody sick....i hope this isnt going to me my 12th BFN :( xxx


----------



## ttc_tasha

kitkat3885 said:


> Hey girls,just wanted to let yall know temptation got the best of me,I tested yesterday and got a :bfp: gl to all fx and lots of baby :dust:!!!!

WELL DONE Kitkat! Congratulations huniiii :) :baby:

how many dpo were you wen you tested? xx


----------



## schnoodle

i hope not too, i didnt think iwas bloated today but i have marks from my linen trousers already x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow, its symptoms galore in here :D. Good luck schnoodle and ttc_tasha :thumbup:

As for me, well....my symptoms have sort of reduced this morning....but still having a few dizzy spells though. I feel full in the lower left part of my uterus, and worried why I feel full on the one side. If its implantation, it wouldn't be localised would it? :shrug:. Anyways, I don't have my head too up in clouds not to be prepared for this not being a BFP.....but here's to hoping :winkwink:

Good luck ladies.

:hug:


----------



## Titi

Congrats KitKat!!!!

About that bellybutton pain.................what was it like? Was it right at belly button or lower, one side or all over? Sharp, dull...............? Details girl!!!!! : )


----------



## tiffanie79

Congrats KitKat :) H & H 9 months!!!

My belly button pain kind of burned at first it was on either side or below, never seemed to be above. Then the night before I tested positive it was a stabbing pain and it wasn't easy to ignore. Something was deffinately happening I am just not sure what LOL

Good Luck & Lots of Baby Dust for Everyone!!!


----------



## charliekitty

tiffanie79 said:


> Congrats KitKat :) H & H 9 months!!!
> 
> My belly button pain kind of burned at first it was on either side or below, never seemed to be above. Then the night before I tested positive it was a stabbing pain and it wasn't easy to ignore. Something was deffinately happening I am just not sure what LOL
> 
> Good Luck & Lots of Baby Dust for Everyone!!!

oo im sat here with belly button stabbing pains now so i hope its a good sign =D 

Congratulation hunnys =) 

how many dpo did you test, my AF due today and not tested yet, well i did at 10dpo but BFN obviously!! lol

xxxx


----------



## tiffanie79

I tested 7dpo-10dpo all BFN
4am on 11dpo another BFN but 8 hours later Noon on 11dpo BFP. So it can change quick. I know there wasn't even a faint line on any of my BFN tests because I looked at them in different lights, different angles and even took them apart. It even amazed me when I took a test 8 hours later and it was positive. Good Luck to you and Tons of Baby Dust...I hope you get your BFP very soon!!!

Oh one more note....I was using the Answer Brand tests 10 and 11dpo they are like the FRER and I was still getting negatives even with as little as they detect. It took 3 more days till I could get the CBE digi test to register.


----------



## schnoodle

congrats hun x


----------



## ttc_tasha

hmmmm im 11dpo tomorroww....dont tempt me lol...eeek iv just sed im NOT testing till nxt week....i wanna testtt tomorrow now lol x


----------



## Titi

tiffanie79 said:


> I tested 7dpo-10dpo all BFN
> 4am on 11dpo another BFN but 8 hours later Noon on 11dpo BFP. So it can change quick. I know there wasn't even a faint line on any of my BFN tests because I looked at them in different lights, different angles and even took them apart. It even amazed me when I took a test 8 hours later and it was positive. Good Luck to you and Tons of Baby Dust...I hope you get your BFP very soon!!!
> 
> Oh one more note....I was using the Answer Brand tests 10 and 11dpo they are like the FRER and I was still getting negatives even with as little as they detect. It took 3 more days till I could get the CBE digi test to register.

Thanks so much for the info. I've had all these weird cramps and even an odd temp rise today and was crushed with a frer bfn today at 11dpo (the new 6 day early ones that say all women in study got a bfp by 11dpo) without even a faint line..............after 18 long cycles it breaks my heart.................

Which test did you get your first postive on cd11? Was it the answer? 

Thanks!


----------



## ttc_tasha

aww titi hope your ok hun....i went to asda yday to buy the frer they never had any so i bought some of their own make and a cbd one.....i was going to buy the frer tomorrow....im two minds on wot to do...im thinking i wanna wait, iv been waiting 12month wots a few more days gunna do...but im completely going out of my head so im thinking about testing tomorrow...have you heard anything about the new cb early detection one? that one says you can use it 4 days but af is due? i think the frer will be better wont it? 

i wouldnt lose faith just yet if i were you, its still very very early isnt :) xx


----------



## tiffanie79

Titi said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I've had all these weird cramps and even an odd temp rise today and was crushed with a frer bfn today at 11dpo (the new 6 day early ones that say all women in study got a bfp by 11dpo) without even a faint line..............after 18 long cycles it breaks my heart.................
> 
> Which test did you get your first postive on cd11? Was it the answer?
> 
> Thanks!

Believe it or not it was a cheap test from the dollar store....I didn't believe it because of that. So I had hubby go buy an Answer test and got positives on both of those in the box. Once I got one test to pick it up it seemed like all of them did except the Digital ones.

Good Luck & Lots of Baby Dust!!!


----------



## madam

bump...


----------



## Titi

Well-I have had almost every type of cramp imaginable this 2ww-mostly AF like cramps way too early-but thinking that they don't mean a thing b/c I've already had two bfns and due for af tomorrow or day after.


----------



## mamadonna

hello ladies hope you dont mind me joining in but i have been experiencing a bruised feeling(only when i touch)just below my belly button and slightly to the left has any 1 had this????


----------



## babyanise

i dont have a belly button :dohh:hope its a gd sign 4 u all.:thumbup:


----------



## Louppey

I have experienced some belly button pain, but none today. Had the tugging feeling too, but not for the past couple of days. I have a weird feeling tummy today, really bloated/under pressure with almost bubbly/pinching feeling... it's strange.

FX it's a good sign, although I am pretty sure I am due to expect a visit from AF next week :(


----------



## babyanise

fx 4 u louppey


----------



## Louppey

Thanks BabyAnise! FX for you too :dust:


----------

